# My "German Shepherd" puppy...



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

I purchased a "German Shepherd" puppy from a lady and since, I'm not sure if I'm convinced she's full blooded. She's all tan (the tan has gotten a little darker) with a black muzzle. When you brush her coat back you can see black in the undercoat and her tail/back legs have a black tint to them like they'll grow out to be black. I was told she was 7 weeks when I got her, and now at 11 weeks she just doesn't seem she's as big as she should be. She's growing quite well, but every other GSD pup I see seem to be leggy with bigger heads, her legs are starting to grow out, so maybe her head is about to hit a growth spurt too? I'm not sure how much she weighs but she's a stout little booger and is pretty heavy. Whether she's full blooded or not I'll love her anyways, I just want some other opinions. Someone mentioned before about blonde GSDs and I never knew there was a "blonde" GSD color. What do you think????


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

need to see pics for best guess, but unless you have papers no way to guarantee 100 percent if something is full blooded


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

she looks very mixed to me sorry
possibly with boxer as her muzzle seems very short for a gsd


----------



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

mego, there's pictures of her and her parent's in my album titled "Ginger"


----------



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

Someone suggested "blonde GSD" and while it may not be the "desired" coloration I'm not interested in registering or showing my dog. I'm in love with the breed for it's temperament and personality, which is why I care if she's mixed or not. I paid for a full blooded so I expect a full blooded. I'm thinking she was the runt because she was the last one left. Nobody picked her  And probably because of the color she is and possibly being the smaller one. BUT I've heard sometimes the runt ends up being the biggest one!  She's definitely got that herding instinct, you should see her running with my daughter through the yard! She knows not to bite, but you should see her try to head her off. LOL it's a hoot! As for the small muzzle, in the pic of her mom she looks like she's got kindof a short snout. However, her head does seem a little small and legs not quite as long as most pups her age. But could that be the case if she were the runt, not necessarily mixed? Forgive me if I seem argumentative, I'm totally not trying to be. I'm mostly trying to debunk that she's mixed. Lol


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not. Too young for me to tell. My male's muzzle was very short at this age.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*I'm not sure if I'm convinced she's full blooded.*

from your first post :shrug:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Pretty pup but probably a mix?

Keep her, love her and train her and you will be rewarded!


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

If say mixed, but the color throws me off


----------



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> *I'm not sure if I'm convinced she's full blooded.*
> 
> from your first post :shrug:


Yes I said that because of her size. Since then someone brought up blonde GSD and she looks just like those pups. If the lady is true to her word and the pictures she sent me of the puppy's parents are REALLY her parents then yes she's full blooded. I just wanted to hear what other people thought and if I'm just looking too hard at her.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I'm really leaning toward mix. Just because they showed you the sire and dam does not mean that the sire was really the 'sire' of the litter. Anyway, again, blonde would explain the coloration, but the structure is a bit off... I'd still recommend posting pictures when your puppy is a bit older. I kind of see lab or some kind of hound type dog.


----------



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

e.rigby said:


> I'm really leaning toward mix. Just because they showed you the sire and dam does not mean that the sire was really the 'sire' of the litter. Anyway, again, blonde would explain the coloration, but the structure is a bit off... I'd still recommend posting pictures when your puppy is a bit older. I kind of see lab or some kind of hound type dog.



EXACTLY! That's why I'm just wondering what people think upon seeing her. What seems like me being argumentative is just me trying to discuss the same questions I've ran into with it. LOL


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She doesn't really look GSD at all to me. A mix, if any GSD.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

If personality and temperament matter to you, like you said, then looks aren't important.  she looks fun and sweet, enjoy her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's one of the pictures:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

GSD's range a lot in size. My 4 yo is 55#; my 6 mo old is probably 45# and going to be a moose.
Their coloring changes a lot as they grow. And they come in many colors - BT/sable/white & shades/patterns in each of these.

Your pup is adorable. I've only had one PB whose ears weren't up when I got her - hers were all over the place as a pup.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Just from looking at her, I'd be inclined to say Lab/GSD mix. The way to find out for sure is to do a DNA parentage test. You would need samples from the sire, the dam, and your puppy. It would determine if the sire and dam listed really are her sire and dam. If she is supposed to be AKC registered, I'd contact the AKC about her possibly being a mix. If you file a complaint, the breeder would have to pay for the testing, if I remember correctly.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A litter can have two or more different sires so maybe her mother had a mating with another dog besides the GSD. You can ask the breeder if there are non-GSD intact males around at the time of her heat. Most likely she will say "No".
If you want to know for sure, yes a DNA test and your money back if she turns out not to be purebred.
But you have her, so love and train her. You can always get another for-sure-purebred GSD if you are set on one. Is it the pup in Cassidy's picture? Absolutely beautiful puppy!!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

The shape of the skull, muzzle and especially the shape of the top of her head, all looks Labby to me. I would go with Lab mix and not necessarily with GSD. 

Only time will tell!


----------



## AMarie (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank yall for the kind words  I've had 1 GSD once before years ago and he wasn't as big as she is at the same age and he ended up being huge and kept growing up until about 2 or 3! But, he was stolen out of our yard :/ He was a sable and started out light, ending up darker. She's already darkened from light tan to dark tan/red. You can't quite see it but she has black ticking through her tail and back legs, and upon brushing against the fur on her back it's black underneath there. So maybe she'll turn out to be a very light sable. She is very smart and definitely has the GSD temperament with that gorgeous GSD sway when she trots. I don't have any reason to believe the woman I got her from lied to me, I think it's really just my mind playing tricks on me because she does look different than other GSDs. It does seem that when coloration isn't typical we naturally sway to "it's a mix." My last one was smaller than her at 11 weeks but he kept growing and GROWING into a big beautiful boy! I found a post on here last night with a dog that was PB and looked EXCACTLY like my Ginger but I can't seem to find it now.  Either way, we love her dearly and I can already tell will be very watchful over my daughter. She'll play with her for a while, then hang back and sit there watching my daughter play. It's so sweet :wub:


----------

